# Visiting Santa



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

On Saturday, we went to visit Santa. Bristol was less than thrilled. I think she is afraid that Santa might know that she's been more naughty than nice this month.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our vet had a holiday open house last weekend including photos with Santa. Ellie is still very skittish in crowds, lots of dogs, lots of noise, etc so we took her hound buddy and his mom for support. All things considered, she did fabulous. It was very crowded, lots of people, dogs and activity in tight quarters. Her hound buddy loved Santa, Ellie was more interested in nosing through all of the goody bags he was handing out. Her favorite vet tech tried to lure her with treats, but she was not thrilled about Santa. I decided not to push her, I was so proud of her for not having a meltdown. 

We will try again next year and I will either sit on the floor or on Santa's lap to see if that encourages her . Looks like they did post her picture on Facebook, it is terrible, but for her I will count it as a win just getting that close to Santa. Looking through the photos, lots of dogs looked freaked out!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

What a great idea - handing out treat bags! then maybe Bristol would have gotten into it more. She is tiny enough to still sit on Santa's lap but would have preferred to be running free. 

I ended up taking all three of my dogs. The coordinator of the rescue that hosted it is our chocolate lab's favorite person, so she helped me quite a bit. When our lab was a pup, we had her picture taken by a professional at PetSmart. He had set up shop there as a fundraiser. Someone walked by and knocked the background over so Brynne got tangled up in the sheet. She has been terrified of cameras ever since. (She is kind of a freak about a lot of things). So - I understand the win being about just getting close to Santa.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

They gave each dog a treat bag with a chewy, treats and a toy. The problem was they were all piled up on the floor around Santa and Ellie wanted to dig through them for a prize! 

I am guessing I could have coaxed her closer to Santa if I got in there with him, but there were a lot of people in line and I just decide not to push her.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We had the same problem, except no amount of treats would make him hang out. He was OK with Santa but he didn't like the texture of the backdrop and the flashing of the camera really set him off. I felt bad, but all in all this pictures is cracking me up. He looks pissed and like a protesting reindeer.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We went to see Santa too. Our vet actually dressed as Santa, so Isaac was totally fine with him. Of course, he liked the goodie bags and treats handed left and right much better than sitting and posing for pictures.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

These pictures are adorable! I think that Santa would freak Penny out - she is already leery of men, but Santa might push her over the top. Cash on the other hand would most likely love Santa - especially if he had treats.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie didn't visit Santa Claus this year, but he did get to PLAY Santa Claus this morning. We just drove over to his Vet's office to deliver a big tray of Christmas cookies "from Willie". ;D Ha Ha! They are always glad to see Willie over there because Willie usually brings them a plate of brownies when he comes in for his appointments. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Baja had her first visit with Santa last weekend. In typical Vizsla fashion, she didn't want to just sit beside Santa, she felt the need to lay on his lap.


----------

